# Hitman: Agent 47 - Kinostart um sechs Monate verschoben



## Flo-Lenhart (15. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hitman: Agent 47 - Kinostart um sechs Monate verschoben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hitman: Agent 47 - Kinostart um sechs Monate verschoben


----------



## eOP (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich mochte den Hitman aus dem ersten Film


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2014)

Eh klar - die VFX´ler sind schuld daran ^^
Wahrscheinlich gabs halt einfach wieder sinnlosen Mehraufwand, weil die Filmleute nicht auf den / die VFX Supervisor gehört haben 

Bin gespannt, wie der neue Darsteller in der Rolle ist - Timophy Oliphant fand ich eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht als 47.


----------



## Enisra (15. Oktober 2014)

eOP schrieb:


> Ich mochte den Hitman aus dem ersten Film



der schauspieler ist auch super, aber er sieht halt zu Jung aus


----------



## lars9401 (15. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> der schauspieler ist auch super, aber er sieht halt zu Jung aus



Nur wirkt Rupert Friend auf Bild 3 noch jünger als Timothy. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Timothy 46 ist und Rupert 33.


----------



## MisterBlonde (15. Oktober 2014)

"Der Auftragsmörder mit dem Barcode im Nacken käme hierzulande erst im September auf die große Leinwand, wenn sich der Kinostart in Deutschland ebenfalls um ein halbes Jahr verschieben sollte."

Ziemlich abwegige Vorstellung.

Olyphant war für mich zu sehr "Babyface" im ersten Teil. Ansonsten war seine Darstellung okay. Friend hat ein etwas hageres, dabei aber minimal kantiges Gesicht und dazu noch den absoluten Eisblick. Aber auch er sieht zu jung aus. Hatte mich wirklich auf das Reboot gefreut, aber nachdem ich den Plot gelesen habe, ist die Vorfreude nun weg. Anscheinend wird die Geschichte von Absolution teilweise weitergestrickt...

SPOILER

Weil 47 im Film  zusammen mit einer jungen Dame unterwegs ist, die ihre Vater sucht. Sie ist aber wohl ein genetisches Experiment wie 47.

SPOILER ENDE

47 ist ein Einzelgänger, er braucht keinen Sidekick. Dazu ist er sicherlich kein Held, der sich für irgendwen einsetzt. Er verfolgt eigentlich immer persönliche Motive oder führt halt einfach seinen Auftrag aus. Der Plot liest sich für mich jedenfalls ziemlich uninteressant. Das wird wohl wieder keine grandiose Umsetzung der Spiele. Der einzige Moment, im Olyphant-Film, wo richtige Hitman-Stimmung rüberkam, war, als er auf der Herrentoilette den einen mit der Spritze ausgeschaltet hat.


----------

